# My chicken is gonna freeze!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Alright y’all, something is officially wrong with my chickens feathers, and broadly speaking. Yes she is the only one. 
Is this part of an overarching problem (it’s not mites here, they’re totally misshapen and lacking fluff, and it’s more than just a few and doesn’t seem to be improving.) 

They have been on an 18% Nutrena feed during molting, like everyone else I have. 

For real. If they continue to do this she will freeze this winter. What. The heck. Y’all? 
I do get bizarre stuff…. And again, nothing new around here that I know of. 

Thoughts and ideas?? Poor baby, I already added the heating panel but I only turn it on some of these overcast and cold days for her- in the coop with her sisters at night for now is fine without it of course. 
Anyway- ah!! What are we missing here for her would you think? 
At first I thought just a hard molt but we continue to get worse and not much better…


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Does it look like the other new pin feathers are coming in normal? But then- the others have that bit of fluff at the ends too. Huh. I don’t get it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All you can really do is wait and see what happens. The fact she has so many quills is a good thing. If she ends up fuzzy then there's a genetic thing going on.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, looks like pin feathers.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Did you by any chance worm them recently? I know at least one of the -zole wormers can cause feather deformities in birds who molt while it's in their system and soon afterward.

Otherwise, I've got no clue, either. 🤷‍♀️ She does look like she's trying to regrow her feathers, so hopefully it's just a matter of time before they're grown back in and she's back to normal.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I never saw anything like this, so I'm no help at all.


----------

